# Opinions on Bordetella and Leptospirosis vax



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

What are everyone's opinions on these two vaccines? Neither of my dogs have them, but both have been offered by our veterinarian. 

The animal hospital I work at(Lion and Penny do not go there) encourages all dogs to get Bordetella, and dogs who are exposed to wooded areas to get the Lepto vac. From what I have read, our vet gives the newer, safer version of the Lepto vaccine that has a 3% reaction rate. 

I live in a wooded area that had wildlife such as raccoons, deer, and coyotes, and we walk outdoors daily, so theoretically they could be exposed to Lepto. I recently started taking them to doggy daycare 1 day per week, but this daycare does not require a Bordetella vaccine. I am wondering whether the benefits of the vaccines would outweigh the risks in our case.

I do not plan on revaccinating for DHPP. Both dogs will have a titer done in 3 years, and then they will receive Rabies every 3 years as required by law.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I live in an area with all kinds of critters. No lepto for us here.

Also show and have my dogs every which place and do not vacc for bordetella and no one has ever gotten it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

My opinion on bordetella and lepto? No and No.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby got the bordatella vaccine and yet we are going to the vet today with what I suspect is kennel cough. He will never be getting it again (he only got it because he had no choice if he wanted to go to day care). Obviously it did nothing...


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Mine dont get the lepto or the bordetlla. i just recently had Latte spayed and i was going to board her at the animal hospital one day after spay while i went away and then they called me and said, i'd need the kennel cough vac if i was going to board her, and i said ... no, i dont want her having it. so i just took her home that same day and changed my plans on going away.
i'll just get the pet sitter to come to my house ... thats better anyways then leaving them somewhere else to board


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

My big dogs get lepto but not for the little ones. I do get bordatella for all.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

I will never vaccinate my dogs again for bordetella as two of mine in the past had severe long term issues with it. I did it because the vet insisted, even though my breeder warned me not to. Should have known she know more about her bloodlines than the vet would. :/

Lepto is not something I am comfortable vaccinating for either as I has seen more reactions to the vaccine than I have ever seen dogs diagnosed with it. The currently licensed leptospira bacterins do not contain the serovars causing the majority of clinical leptospirosis today.

If you keep your dogs healthy, on a good balanced diet, they should be just fine without.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I figured everyone would have the same opinion. I don't plan on vaccinating for either, but I thought I would see what you guys thought. I don't want to risk a vaccine reaction, especially for a vaccine that doesn't protect against much. Thanks


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Chloe did get bordetlla mostly so she could be kenneled if needed. She did not and will not receive Lepto. Her vet doesn't offer it to small dogs.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I would never recommend the bortella shot ninja got extremely sick from it his glands I. His neck swelled up sooo bad you could see them
Popping out also he was coughing and sneezing so bad he could not even walk literally down the hall outside he would cough and sneeze so bad he then had to be on antibiotics for 2 weeks and then developed hives on his body  prada also had adverse effects she had swollen glands and sneezing she also had to be on antibiotics for 2 weeks although it wasn't as severe as ninjas it was still horrible! We had to board them and it was required I'd never board them again now. Baby was fine from it tho. After all that and how bad the adverse effects were I would not reccommrnd it!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I get both done for all our dogs. They go on frequent walks, trails, forests,
hikes, trips, etc, and are exposed to wildlife, other dogs, and so to us it's a
must. I think those with mostly indoor pups can definitely skip getting these
vaccines.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

My holistic vet offered kennel cough & I declined. She stated she REFUSES to use the injection drug but is happy to offer the nasally administered one.

My Mastiffs were both immunised & both got KC from being in a council pound for 10 minutes, grr. I'd rather just use a course of anti-biotics to fix it & follow up with probiotics if anyone should ever get infected again.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> My holistic vet offered kennel cough & I declined. She stated she REFUSES to use the injection drug but is happy to offer the nasally administered one.
> 
> My Mastiffs were both immunised & both got KC from being in a council pound for 10 minutes, grr. I'd rather just use a course of anti-biotics to fix it & follow up with probiotics if anyone should ever get infected again.



Chloe's vet also only gives the nasal one.


----------

